# Controlling the Hopper from another room? Want to reduce possibe Joeys



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

I am finishing up a full house reno and looking into Dish and the hopper. I have 4 bedrooms and a living room. I ran all the cable lines seperate down into the basement.

I really dont want to have to pay dish for 3 Joeys.

What I want to do
- Living room and Masterbedroom running off the hopper (diffent floors) - dont care that they show the same channel - need to control the hopper in living room from the Masterbedroom

- BD 1,2,3 can all show the same thing.

*All tvs have hdmi but using coax in the bedrooms is fine.*

Thanks for any information.
Clint


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It partly depends on how many of the TVs you need to be in HD. You can get an RF modulator and run the red/white/yellow composite cables to that from your Joey and split the signal into multiple SD feeds over coax. If you want it in HD, you will need to get an HDMI splitter and long run of HDMI to each TV without a Joey.


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

4HiMarks said:


> It partly depends on how many of the TVs you need to be in HD. You can get an RF modulator and run the red/white/yellow composite cables to that from your Joey and split the signal into multiple SD feeds over coax. If you want it in HD, you will need to get an HDMI splitter and long run of HDMI to each TV without a Joey.


Justed updated my OP..Just the living room would be HDMI..coax all others.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Androider4life said:


> Justed updated my OP..Just the living room would be HDMI..coax all others.


Dish will be reluctant to install a Hopper/Joey setup if you only have 1 HD TV. Also, if your sd tv's only have coax input, you will need an RF adaptor on for each tv as neither Hopper or Joey have coax outputs.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

The Hopper remote is UHF. Unlike the 722 and 922 however, there is no built-in modulator. If you are using coax, you will need to get an RF modulator. They are relatively inexpensive nowadays. Just do a search on agile modulator. Eagle Aspen makes one that I have seen on sale for $29.95.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

We need to know how many different programs may be viewed at one time.

Understand that HD doesn't happen over simple RF modulators. It comes with setups that are somewhere between $700-1,000 per channel.

If you only need a couple of channels at once, a conventional DVR with UHF remotes may be a better solution.

To assume that you're never going to upgrade the remote TVs is probably short-sighted.


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

garys said:


> Dish will be reluctant to install a Hopper/Joey setup if you only have 1 HD TV. Also, if your sd tv's only have coax input, you will need an RF adaptor on for each tv as neither Hopper or Joey have coax outputs.


All my tvs are LCD and LED's with HDMI input..but upstairs i am not worried about hooking up via HDMI


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

Revised my original post to be more direct with less reading


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Androider4life said:


> All my tvs are LCD and LED's with HDMI input..but upstairs i am not worried about hooking up via HDMI


If this is the case, the wiring you are doing ahead of time does not make sense. I would let Dish wire the house (since it is included with Hopper install) and situate the Hopper in room closest to room you want to share and run component to close tv and HDMI to the next and have Joey's on other two rooms. This will save you with one less Joey and HD on all the tv's and no need for RF modulators or additional coax runs. (Just note that I don't see why have four HD tv's and not have HD on three of them. Spending additional money to have lower signal quality defeats the purpose of have LCD and LED tv's.)


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

garys said:


> If this is the case, the wiring you are doing ahead of time does not make sense. I would let Dish wire the house (since it is included with Hopper install) and situate the Hopper in room closest to room you want to share and run component to close tv and HDMI to the next and have Joey's on other two rooms. This will save you with one less Joey and HD on all the tv's and no need for RF modulators or additional coax runs.


Its an old plank farmhouse. We ran cable lines and electric lines by knocking out channels in the plaster and lathe. Walls are not hollow to drill holes and fish line. Then we drywalled it all up. There no way Dish is running anything thru the walls lol

I have no choice but to hook the tv's upstairs via coax without buying Joey's


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You may want to consider either a 722(k) or a 922, these may be better suited to your situation and could save you a couple of bucks each months.


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

garys said:


> You may want to consider either a 722(k) or a 922, these may be better suited to your situation and could save you a couple of bucks each months.


Dont have the 200-300 upfront to buy one.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Androider4life said:


> Dont have the 200-300 upfront to buy one.


If you cannot get the lower level receivers, how can you get the top level Hopper?


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

garys said:


> If you cannot get the lower level receivers, how can you get the top level Hopper?


Hopper comes with the contract


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Androider4life said:


> Hopper comes with the contract


The others can too.


----------



## Androider4life (Jan 14, 2013)

garys said:


> The others can too.


Did not know that


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Subscription rates would be the same, dvr fee is a few dollars less, all the receivers would have coax output so no RF adaptors would be needed and the wiring you are proposing would work. The older Vip receivers will not have all the functions of a Hopper/Joey but it may be worth checking it out. Good Luck.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Androider4life said:


> Its an old plank farmhouse. We ran cable lines and electric lines by knocking out channels in the plaster and lathe. Walls are not hollow to drill holes and fish line. Then we drywalled it all up. There no way Dish is running anything thru the walls lol
> 
> I have no choice but to hook the tv's upstairs via coax without buying Joey's


yes, you could use a wireless transmitter/receiver system........depending upon how distant the upstairs is

This is what I am considering doing


----------

